# تصميم جديد لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس



## H O P A (24 مايو 2009)

*بسم الثالوث الأقدس ,,,

أمين ,,,

دة يا جماعة تصميم بفكرة بسيطة و جديدة ,,, قدرت اظهر اكتر من صورة البابا و خلتها صورة فيكتور ,,,

دة لأن نادر انك تلاقي صورة للبابا كيرلس ,,, جودتها عالية ,,,







بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين ,,,

شكراً ,,,​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 مايو 2009)

روعة روعة روعة روعة

تسلم ايدك يا هوبا جميلة جدا

وتأثير فيكتور خطييييييييييير

بركة البابا كيرلس تكون معاك ومع الجميع امين

تستاهل تقييم يا هوبا ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مايو 2009)

شكلها حلو كتييييييييييييييييييير
 بركة البابا مع الجميع
 ميرسى يا هوبا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مايو 2009)

تصميم جميل يا هوبا 

ميررررسى على التصميم الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ​


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (24 مايو 2009)

جميله جدا جدا ده البابا ده شفيع عمرى شكرااااااا كتير على الصوره


----------



## H O P A (24 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> روعة روعة روعة روعة
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا هوبا جميلة جدا
> 
> ...





swety koky girl قال:


> شكلها حلو كتييييييييييييييييييير
> بركة البابا مع الجميع
> ميرسى يا هوبا​





kokoman قال:


> تصميم جميل يا هوبا
> 
> ميررررسى على التصميم الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ​





ماجى باسيلى قال:


> جميله جدا جدا ده البابا ده شفيع عمرى شكرااااااا كتير على الصوره



*ميرسي علي الردود الحلوة ,,, شكراً ,,,*​


----------



## tena_tntn (24 مايو 2009)

جميلة جدا 
شكرا وبركات تكون معنا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 مايو 2009)

*تصميم جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

جميل جدااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mario 2009 (26 مايو 2009)

صور جميلة يا هوبا تسلم ايدك
ميرسى جدا


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا h o p a

شكرااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## H O P A (27 مايو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> جميلة جدا
> شكرا وبركات تكون معنا





سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تصميم جمييل
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*





المجدلية قال:


> جميل جدااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك





mario 2009 قال:


> صور جميلة يا هوبا تسلم ايدك
> ميرسى جدا





كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا h o p a
> 
> شكرااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراً علي الردود الجميل ةدي بجد ,,, ميرسي ,,,


----------



## vetaa (27 مايو 2009)

*بركه صلاته تكون معانا كلنا
وميرسى ليك ولتعبك
*


----------



## H O P A (27 مايو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بركه صلاته تكون معانا كلنا
> وميرسى ليك ولتعبك
> *



*شكراً ,,, علي ردك ,,,*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> جميل جدااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك



الاخت  المباركة  المجدليه الرجاء التكرم   بإرشادى  لأتمكن  من تحميل    ترنيمة  يسوع  رفيقي  فى هذه الحياه ومالى   فى غربه العمر سواه   من الانترنت  لاحتفظ بها على حاسوبي وجوالى الخاص  للاهمية   مع خالص شكرى مقدما


----------

